
France, UE, Covid, democracry and the research of complete stupidity - polote
https://blog.luap.info/france-ue-covid-democracry-and-the-research-of-complete-stupidity.html?hn3
======
maeln
I have no idea why this is getting upvoted. This is basically just a fellow
French practising the age old sport of complaining about everything and
everyone else in the country. Nobody hate French people and France more than
another French, especially if they lived abroad for a bit. Then they will
always tell you about how everything in country X is much better then in
France.

Not that his points are all invalid. But as usual it is a gross exaggeration
of a complex reality. Plus, we tend to forget what is working and the progress
we are making. Sure France is definitely not a country to "move fast and break
things" but it doesn't mean you can't start a successful business, or change
the society little by little.

~~~
DennisP
Not to mention, complaining that everyone considers themselves an
epidemiologist, then claiming that masks don't work, in contradiction to
pretty much every epidemiologist these days.

The internet is full of unfocused ill-informed rants; I don't see what's HN-
worthy about this one.

~~~
11235813213455
Covid19 is spreading mostly with hands, objects, clothes, ..

Here's a specialist, explaining it (in French)
[https://youtu.be/CgQ3YBmiir4?t=660](https://youtu.be/CgQ3YBmiir4?t=660)

~~~
maeln
Raoult is very much a special case here. Almost every other researcher and
public health organisation in France recommand wearing a mask.

Raoult just want to be on TV to satisfy is ego and sell books.

~~~
11235813213455
In closed areas yes, masks make sense, but outdoor, it's a bit ridiculous
([https://youtu.be/OrOPuSlK9yQ?t=103](https://youtu.be/OrOPuSlK9yQ?t=103))

------
xalava
Rants might be an interesting art form, but are not information. On topics I
know:

\- People get fired every day in France. The set of valid justifications and
processes are explicit.

\- EU legal harmonization is a work in progress that respect sovereignty.

The last part probably deserves medical attention :

\- vote / don't vote

\- Educate / don't listen

\- Climate change will kill / Live a pleasant life

------
rich_sasha
I think frankly this is just general state of the world, and I don't mean now,
I mean always. Every era has a disillusioned philosopher writing more-or-less
this.

France has its specific problems, but other countries have other problems.
Poland technically has lower taxes and a more welcoming environment for
entrepreneurs, but much lower human and financial capital to build on,
something the author dismisses about France, but should compare to other
places first.

I think it also highlights that to make progress for oneself and for the world
is always hard, uphill, thankless, and when you make it, you mostly get abuse
for it. I think, accept it, or go back to Kindergarten.

------
mensetmanusman
Hahahaha, laughed a lot at the end

“we are all going to die of climate change, that is good because it will be
easier to rebuild. At least it is worse in the US.”

I liked reading this perspective though, really interesting from an American
perspective because some political parties often hold up France as an ideal
country in many regards.

California is moving in the direction of France in regards to the government
being the necessary parent of ‘stupid’ citizens who want to work in non-ideal
conditions. I understand where they are coming from, but there are so many
obvious unintended consequences that are worse... I wish the U.S. had smart
politicians as well.

------
polotics
Wow, gross post. Here is a quote: "you can't educate greater than 25 years old
people"

------
IanDrake
This guy is writing a bad joke. Paraphrasing...

"France is in terrible shape. We've voted in a system that has an enormous
regulatory environment that stifles business and kills small and medium size
endeavors, which move to the US if they are to succeed.

But it could be worse, we could be the US."

Okay. Sure. That makes sense.

~~~
jdsully
Most of Europe feels that way for better or worse.

~~~
IanDrake
Do you mean, they lament their own over regulation, while disparaging the US
that has recently been tearing up regulations?

Seems pretty self defeating to me. But I guess that's what you mean, for
better or worse.

------
alwayseasy
Identifying true problems in a country but ending with an anti-system solution
is populism: "Don't vote for a president, this is useless, they are all the
same and complete garbage, the system is not designed for a competent person
to be elected".

Populism isn't only talking to simple minded people, it's taking the language
of your audience and offering simple minded solutions that seem to make sense.

That's how you get on the path of deep-state or QAnon conspiracies or
countries with cults of personality veering on authoritarianism (Russia,
Turkey, USA...).

